# Who Switched to Winter Rubber from Summer tires?



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Its been a warmer October/November than normal here and still have summer tires on my d. Forecasts for beginning of December are showing 30's F for lows and 40's for high in NYC area. I am thinking of putting on the winter Blizzaks this weekend.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

My snows are probably going on this Wednesday. Temps should be in the 30s at night and 40s during the day here.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

stoked335d said:


> Its been a warmer October/November than normal here and still have summer tires on my d. Forecasts for beginning of December are showing 30's F for lows and 40's for high in NYC area. I am thinking of putting on the winter Blizzaks this weekend.


While we do not subject our newest car to the harsh weather (ie when there is salt on the road), am preparing the snow tires for the other vehicle. I have them mounted and ready to go, and put them on when the first snow occurs. When to take them off is the judgement call. Was able to get 8 years out of a set for another car this way.

The summer tires we use are 'all season' so no issue with the cold temps, thus the ability to wait for the first snow. If you truely have summer performance tires, you need to be concerned about cold temps and traction.

As I attended a lecture about snow tires, thought I would share what I learned. There are 4 levels of snow tires. The more agressive the better the poor weather traction, but the trade off is a noiser ride and reduced dry weather performance. From least to most aggressive your choices are:

All Season
Performance Winter
Studless Winter
Studdable Winter

I've used performance Winter in the past with good results but am moving to Studless Winter grade this time around as the coniditions the past few years here in the NE seem to be getting snowier. While the tire speed limit on studless range from 99-118 MPH, still enough for my driving habits.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

stoked335d said:


> Its been a warmer October/November than normal here and still have summer tires on my d. Forecasts for beginning of December are showing 30's F for lows and 40's for high in NYC area. I am thinking of putting on the winter Blizzaks this weekend.


Switched this weekend up in Boston, it is going to be cold very soon...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=582699


----------



## davelip75 (Oct 27, 2011)

For a city like Los Angeles, with mild winters... would I be better off just sticking with a good all season like the Continental All Season or Summer?

I am looking at a 335d with M/Sport and really want the ability to rotate my tires. I'm assuming the best option is to swap out the wheels with 4 of the same size??


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

davelip75 said:


> For a city like Los Angeles, with mild winters... would I be better off just sticking with a good all season like the Continental All Season or Summer?
> 
> I am looking at a 335d with M/Sport and really want the ability to rotate my tires. I'm assuming the best option is to swap out the wheels with 4 of the same size??


Unless you drive up to Big Bear or Mammoth, all-seasons or some sort of summer tire would be fine.

I'm sure someone will buy the '193's off you - seems to be a wheel much in demand.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

65 this weekend in Boston, think I will wait a little longer...


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

BMW Power said:


> 65 this weekend in Boston, think I will wait a little longer...


Yes that was very odd. But it is 31 degrees right now, that is reason enough to make the switch IMO.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I put my Blizzaks on last weekend.


----------



## Alien2012 (Jun 28, 2011)

I use blizzaks studless also big difference on my 545i


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

I just put on studless Dunlop Graspic DS-3s with Salerno Rial 17x8's for winter. When I had the D last year it stayed in the garage most of the time, but decided to setup the wagon for winter duty since it's awd. I wanted to get the Conti ExtemeWinterContact tires, but they are already sold out at Tire Rack. I have those on my Eurovan, and have been really impressed with them. We'll see how the Graspic's do if we end up with some snow this year in MD....


-Graham


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

GB said:


> I just put on studless Dunlop Graspic DS-3s with Salerno Rial 17x8's for winter. When I had the D last year it stayed in the garage most of the time, but decided to setup the wagon for winter duty since it's awd. I wanted to get the Conti ExtemeWinterContact tires, but they are already sold out at Tire Rack. I have those on my Eurovan, and have been really impressed with them. We'll see how the Graspic's do if we end up with some snow this year in MD....
> -Graham


Wow talk about similar set-ups. Our D is also staying in the garage when there is salt/ice on the road. Our wagon is also being outfitted with snow shoes for the bad weather (but being a 540, only RWD). And a month ago I also tried to get Continential Extreme Winter Contacts for another car in the family and they were sold out then (even tried other sources besides tire rack). Think someone at Continential screwed up. They do not realize we purchase more winter tires in the winter than summer??


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

KeithS said:


> Wow talk about similar set-ups. ... They do not realize we purchase more winter tires in the winter than summer??


Indeed!

And speaking of the Conti shortage, I might actually look for them this summer now as a result (but hopefully not reinforcing their belief that everyone buys winter tires in the summer  ). Then again, if I accumulate any more wheel/tires sets I might have to build a "tire shed" pretty soon....

Graham


----------



## Bonovox09 (Nov 8, 2011)

Tire Rack has minimal stock left. I am looking for 255/40/19. Was thinking of Pirrelli SZ, then maybe Michelin PA3, Dunlap M3, Blizzak LM-60 in that order. As you can tell I'm placing more emphasis on performance than driving in snow. I don't need to drive my car when the roads aren't plowed.

Tire Rack only has Blizzaks left in that size. They do not expect to be able to get Pirelli's or PA3's any more this year. Blizzaks are U rated (130 mph).

Blizzaks are $1120 with shipping. With installation probably $1300.

I found Michelin PA3 at Pep Boys (pretty nifty website -- they even set up local installation appointment) for $1427 installed. V rated.

The best known local tire dealer -- Direct Tire -- is pushing Nokians hard. They're suggesting WRG2's which are really all season tires but they claim they do just as well i fnot better in snow and ice. Also Nokian H-R's which are a lot softer and are only R rated (106 mph). $1800 installed includes year round storage.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kmorgan_260 (Jul 9, 2010)

Put mine on last week after driving home in some snow on my summer tires. I usually wait a little longer but didn't want to do that again. I would never forgive myself if I wrecked it with the snow tires sitting in the garage.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I bought my snow tires/wheels (BBS RGR/Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3) from TireRack for my 550 last June while they were on sale. I put them on last weekend since I was riding on summer tires.

Our 335d is riding on all-seasons, so I won't change to snow tires (Dunlop WinterSports on Rial Salernos) for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

GB said:


> I just put on studless Dunlop Graspic DS-3s with Salerno Rial 17x8's for winter. When I had the D last year it stayed in the garage most of the time, but decided to setup the wagon for winter duty since it's awd. I wanted to get the Conti ExtemeWinterContact tires, but they are already sold out at Tire Rack. . . . .


Wow, didn't think Contis were in short supply.
I am glad I got my Conti ExtremeContact DWS tires for my winter set up using all the same sized wheels and storing my staggered summer set up.
Now I get better gas mileage on my d than ever!


----------



## liquidtiger720 (Feb 27, 2006)

My summer tires work for the winter here


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

My car is in storage - but I run winter rubber mats year round. My Audi will be getting some SottoZero's once the snow flies.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Swapped them today. It took me little over an hour. The dealer overtightened the front wheels' bolts during the last brake job(warped rotors were replaced). It was so much harder than the rears and I don;t think they used a torque wrench. The rears came off easily as I used my wrench set to 90 lb/ft past April. Also noticed that after I took all the bolts off a wheel it was stuck to the rotor section. I had to sit on the ground and slowly kick 12,6,3 and 9 o'clock part of the tire to loosen each wheel. I saw some gunk build up inside the wheel and middle circle section on car right behind BMW cap sits.

I will miss the 193m wheel looks until April.

Before and after pics.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Not trying to nitpick, but that's actually the hub that was sticking, not the rotor. Nothing to worry about regardless--and still looks good with the winter setup 

But on a related topic, I found that a pair of lug bolt guides makes mounting and removing the wheels MUCH easier. I'm sure there's lots of sources and DIY options, but I got mine from ReverseLogic, along with a BMW jack pad adapter. http://www.reverselogic.us


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine go on this Saturday


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

Ditto for this Saturday. I have a set of WS70s mounted on their $99 MSW alloys coming from Tire Rack on Wednesday.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I have Donlop Winter Sports M3 with wheels (the brand of which I forget).


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I finally installed my Bridgestone Blizzak WS-50s this evening. Earlier today I drove to work and it was 0 degrees C with visible frost on the road, and on the way home it was about 4 C and very wet. I'm having a small issue with the TPMS, but it may not have reset properly because the tire pressures were too low. I'll try again tomorrow on my way in to work.

Upsides: softer ride, better mileage (square instead of staggered), and I won't slide into a 30-feet deep ditch.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

i made shift last weekend and since then temp have gone up. Yesterday it was 58F when I was driving back.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

I think I win the good timing award. My Blizzaks arrived last Wednesday and since then we've had 3 snow storms in Denver. Phew.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I will be moving back to the snow next year and was thinking of getting a set of 193M wheels and using the stock 195s for a winter set up. 

Any ever used the style 195 wheels with winter tires?


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

3ismagic# said:


> I will be moving back to the snow next year and was thinking of getting a set of 193M wheels and using the stock 195s for a winter set up.
> 
> Any ever used the style 195 wheels with winter tires?


The 195s came stock on my 335d and they have summer RFT rubbers on them. So I decided to keep them for summer because of the staggered wheels.

I got a set of 197's square (non staggered 8x18") and love them with the Conti ExtremeContact DWS in 18" - they ride so nice for non RFT and grips well in the wet & light snow for winter. :thumbup:


----------



## kmorgan_260 (Jul 9, 2010)

My TPMS always complains when i change from summer to winter and back again. I think there is just enough difference in the tires that it has to be reset.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

kmorgan_260 said:


> My TPMS always complains when i change from summer to winter and back again. I think there is just enough difference in the tires that it has to be reset.


Yes you do. Manual says you should reset it every time you change tires or even air pressure. Thankfully it's easy process so not much of pain.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

bimmerdiesel said:


> i made shift last weekend and since then temp have gone up. Yesterday it was 58F when I was driving back.


I am still holding onto the summers, I think I need to change this week though, they are talking snowy conditions on Christmas...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

FlyingLow78 said:


> Upsides: softer ride, better mileage (square instead of staggered), and I won't slide into a 30-feet deep ditch.


That ditch part is a very, very big upside!


----------



## YOST (Jan 22, 2011)

Put the X-ices on here in Ottawa about 2 weeks ago. 
Have them on "winter rims" which I got fro $100 each on Kigigi! from a tire guy in Toronto.
They are noisy though and the roads have been clear so far.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

It was 51 degrees here today. I'm able to spin my rear tires very easily at 40 MPH on damp roads. At this rate, they may not last the whole season!

I miss my RFTs.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I put back M-sports w/summer tires yesterday. Each wheel was stuck again by the hub. This time used some Permatex anti-seize lubricant after cleaning the corrosion from wheels and hub section. 

I used the winter setup only once in snow past winter. The car went up steep hills to a ski resort(Hunter Mtn) during the storm with no issues. I saw a FW drive late model sedan(I think a Passat) spinning front wheels and another Lexus IS250 spinning out most likely on all-seasons.


----------

